# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > سوال: ضرب دو عدد بزرگ

## mehrdad85

سلام 
دوستان من میخوام که دو عدد بزرگ را در هم دیگه ضرب کنم .دو عدد که مثا در نوع متغییر عدد صحیح مثلا جا نشه و به نحوی از آرایه برای نمایش و کار با اونا استفاده کنم . ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنین و یا اگه کدی دارید که میتونه کمکم کنه بهم بدید . 
 از همه دوستان و مدیر تالار عذرخواهی میکنم اگه تاپیکم جای مناسبی نداره چون نمیدونستم که کجا باید این تاپیک را بذارم ممنون میشم که اگه جای نامناسبی هست یا زحمت انتقالشو بکشن یا بفرمایین خودم جابجاش میکنم . 


پیشاپیش و توجه و کمکتون ممنون و سپاسگذارم .

----------


## us1234

تابع خاصی سراغ ندارم ولی یه روشی که من بلدم اینه که 2 عدد را به صورت آرایه در نظر بگیری یعنی هر رقمش در یک درایه قرار بگیره بعد تک تک دارایه ها را از سمت راست به چپ در هم ضرب کنی و جواب را بذاری توی آرایه جواب، اگر حاصلضرب بیشتر از 10 شد باقیمانده بر 10 اش را جمع میکنی با درایه سمت چپش ...

امیدوارم متوجه شده باشی  :لبخند:

----------


## abolfazl-z

در PHP اندازه متغیر اینتیجر بسته به اینکه سیستمتون 32 بیتی یا 64 بیتی هست برمیگردد :

*Example #3 Integer overflow on a 32-bit system*


<?php
$large_number = 2147483647;
var_dump($large_number);                     // int(2147483647)

$large_number = 2147483648;
var_dump($large_number);                     // float(2147483648)

$million = 1000000;
$large_number =  50000 * $million;
var_dump($large_number);                     // float(50000000000)
?>      

*Example #4 Integer overflow on a 64-bit system*




<?php
$large_number = 9223372036854775807;
var_dump($large_number);                     // int(9223372036854775807)

$large_number = 9223372036854775808;
var_dump($large_number);                     // float(9.2233720368548E+18)

$million = 1000000;
$large_number =  50000000000000 * $million;
var_dump($large_number);                     // float(5.0E+19)
?>

http://www.php.net/manual/en/language.types.integer.php

----------


## us1234

> در PHP اندازه متغیر اینتیجر بسته به اینکه سیستمتون 32 بیتی یا 64 بیتی هست برمیگردد :
> 
> *Example #3 Integer overflow on a 32-bit system*
> 
> 
> <?php
> $large_number = 2147483647;
> var_dump($large_number);                     // int(2147483647)
> 
> ...


خوب این چه ارتباطی داشت با صورت سوال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اسمی از پی اچ پی هم نبود خودش هم گفته که اشتباها اینجا تاپیک زده . :لبخند:

----------


## mehrdad85

> خوب این چه ارتباطی داشت با صورت سوال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> اسمی از پی اچ پی هم نبود خودش هم گفته که اشتباها اینجا تاپیک زده .



سلام 
دست عزیز من این سوالم را در php پرسیدم اما خوب نمیدونستم که جای تاپیکم مناسب هست یا نه  فقط همین

----------


## mehrdad85

> تابع خاصی سراغ ندارم ولی یه روشی که من بلدم اینه که 2 عدد را به صورت آرایه در نظر بگیری یعنی هر رقمش در یک درایه قرار بگیره بعد تک تک دارایه ها را از سمت راست به چپ در هم ضرب کنی و جواب را بذاری توی آرایه جواب، اگر حاصلضرب بیشتر از 10 شد باقیمانده بر 10 اش را جمع میکنی با درایه سمت چپش ...
> 
> امیدوارم متوجه شده باشی


سلام 
اول از همه به خاطر محبت و توجهی که داری ممنونتم 
اما من کامل متوجه منظورت نشدم 
اگه امکانش هست یکم واضح تر بگو یا اگه میشه با کدی چیزی توضیح بدی که عالیه 


باز هم سپاس

----------

